# Raya horizontal arco iris



## stanby (Feb 29, 2008)

Que tal, tengo un problema con un televisor Thomson, lo pongo en marcha y al poco tiempo se pone la imagen roja y despues deja de oirse y se pone una raya horizontal de un centimetro mas o menos en medio de la pantalla como si fuera el arco iris, es decir se ven casi todos los colores. He estado leyendo y he visto que cuando se pone la raya en medio es del circuito amplificador vertical pero no dice nada de que la raya sea de colores, que puede ser?


----------



## farzy (Mar 3, 2008)

revisa todos los electroliticos de la fuente y del vertical, alguno esta seco.


----------



## stanby (Mar 3, 2008)

Gracias .Por si sirve de algo, ahora cuando se pone la raya en la pantalla no deja de oirse, y en el flyback tiene dos potenciometros, pues girando el de mas abajo se quita la linea y se pone la pantalla entera roja haciendo como unas olas.


----------



## farzy (Mar 4, 2008)

no muevas los controles del flyback (screen - focus) sino sabes. solo baja un poco el brillo de manera que se vea solo un poco la linea horizontal ya que si tiene mucho brillo y tardas demasiado con la tv encendida se quemara el fosforo y quedara la linea marcada en cinescopio.

necesitas revisar el salida vertical y elementos que le rodean (capacitores, transistores, el circuito integrado, acopladores etc...)

¿que marca y modelo es el tv? seria mas facil dar con el problema si se cuenta con el diagrama


----------



## stanby (Mar 5, 2008)

thomson 14t4


----------



## stanby (Mar 5, 2008)

El encargado del vertical es el la7830 ( http://www.datasheetarchive.com/search.php?q=la7830 ) , he medido la tension entre sus terminales.
Entre 1 y 2:3.2 v; entre 1 y 3: 24.2 v; entre 1 y 4 :1.2v; entre 1 y 5: 1.2; entre 1 y 6:24.8 v y entre 1 y 7: 0v


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 5, 2008)

el comañero farzy se ve que sabe de lo que habla,sigue sus consejos que yo te daria los mismos...busca si hay algun diodo en corto en la zona del flibak o inmediaciones de ser asi de seguro tienes el integrado del vertical jodido


----------



## stanby (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola de nuevo,pedi los condensadores, me han llegado los he montado y sigue sin funcionar, pero las tensiones en el la7830 han cambiado, son estasin2: 12v -pin3:24.5v - pin4:0.9v - pin 5:0.7v - pin 6:24.4v- pin 7:1v.
 Estas tensiones coinciden con las de una tv que funciona, segun lo que he leido en una web, de que puede ser?


----------



## stanby (Mar 30, 2008)

Bueno pues ya funciona, por si a alguien le pasa algo parecido, pondre lo que hice. Despues de revisar varias veces el la7830 y ver que sus tensiones eran correctas(despues de cambiar los condensadores, porque habia uno que habia perdido liquido)medi las tensiones en las etapas de la salida de video y en la roja no llegaba  tension, comprobe los transistores y estaban bien pero para asegurarme cambie de una etapa a otra y seguia igual, desconecte el katodo del color rojo y las ondas se quitaron asi que el trc estaba bien, el fallo estaba en los potenciometros, marque su posicion con un rotulador permanente y lo movi varias veces de un lado a otro y al encender la tele problema resuelto.


----------

